# Blaze training pics



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of Blaze from various training sessions- he's rockin it!!

From September- aprox 10 months old




























From this past Sunday, almost 1 yr old


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Looks like he is doing well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He looks great! Looks like he is having a lot of fun!

How is Penny doing?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome photos! I really like the third and the fourth.  He seems to be doing very well with protection training. Good job, and keep up it up!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking Good :thumbup:
Great pictures...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you all, he does love it!  

Penny is good thank you for asking! She's about 9.5 now and enjoys sleeping more and taking it easy. She's such a sweetheart


----------

